# Paul Harvey, RIP



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2009)

At age 90, news commentator Paul Harvey signed off the air today.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/story?id=6982226&page=1

It seems that I can mark the ages of my life by remembering listening to Paul Harvey.  As a boy, sitting on the front passenger seat of my dad's 1965 Dodge on the way to Chicago, hearing Paul Harvey on WGN as we listened to the Cubs game.

As a young man, listening to Paul Harvey on AFRTS radio in Okinawa, Japan.

As a traveling software consultant, hearing him on the long lonely drives across states like Nebraska, Indiana, and Kansas, where you could get 'skip' radio reception from the Gulf of Mexico to NYC.

I will miss him.  Nobody else quite said it the way he did.  Good Day, Mr. Harvey.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

I will miss his "Rest Of The Story"  feature...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Feb 28, 2009)

.

He will be missed.    And that is the rest of the story.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2009)

Drac said:


> I will miss his "Rest Of The Story"  feature...


 I will too...whenever I was able to catch it on the radio... I did have one of his books as well with a bunch of those stories. 
He was TRULY a remarkable human being in his chosen method of story telling and personality, and he will be missed. 
RIP Mr. Harvey :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 1, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 1, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 1, 2009)

You will be missed, Mr. Harvey.

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2009)

Greatly missed :asian:


----------



## jkembry (Mar 4, 2009)

.


----------

